
The Moralist (2016) - Hooke
https://medium.com/thebigroundtable/the-moralist-ad8159ebe6be
======
hirundo
> “I said, `How about that, `Let him who is without sin cast the first
> stone’”?

This is awfully convenient in locking down the stone throwing arm of sinners.
But it's immoral to the extent that it prevents sinners from reforming and
trying to reform their institutions. For that, stones cast by insiders can be
particularly valuable, as in this case.

It's like, if you're a slave owner you may be a hypocrite if you work toward
abolition. But it's better to be a hypocrite paying a compliment to virtue
than to be a non-hypocrite wallowing in vice, ignoring virtue.

~~~
tlb
In the bible, Jesus says that in order to prevent a fatal stoning for the
crime of adultery.

It's not normally taken to mean "if you've ever done something bad, don't try
to discourage others from doing similar bad things."

